# Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them?



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

The OEM ContProContacts on my GTI are shot and need to be replaced. I am looking to replace them with another set of all season tires. I am very interested in the Goodyear F1 All Season tires, but have not read enough reviews with more than a few hundred miles. I would like to know if anybody has any experience with these tires on their daily driver. Specifically I would like to know about your experiences with wet, dry, and snow traction as well as wear rates. Thank you!

(Please don't tell me to get summer tires and dedicated snowtires. I don't track my car and I don't need snow tires, since we only get snow 3-4 times a year and the temperature is rarely below 40F where I live.)


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (jimb)*

I really like Goodyear F1 a/s in dry conditions, but for water or snow I'd consider Bridgestone RE960 As Pole Position 
We're actually as mid-test in snow on these 2 right now.
Alex


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_I really like Goodyear F1 a/s in dry conditions, but for water or snow I'd consider Bridgestone RE960 As Pole Position 
We're actually as mid-test in snow on these 2 right now.
Alex

Thank you for the input. We don't get a lot of snow here in St. Louis, so I need a set of tires that will just keep me out of the ditches when snow is present. We do get some nasty thunderstorms that dump a lot of rain, so wet traction is important.
I have looked the reviews of both tires and have considered the Bridgestones, but I have never had a great experience with various sets of Bridgestone tires I've owned over the years. The Goodyear F1 All Season Tires have gotten good initial reviews (as do most new tires), but I have wondered how well they hold up after 5, 10 or 15K miles.
I am looking to buy in the next few days. Do you know when you will be finished with your test? I would like to know how well these tires compare. If possible, could you IM me the preliminary test results? Thank you.


----------



## skodadog (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (jimb)*

dont go with the all seasons Eagle 1s....the Eagle 1 GS-D3s, they are super and they still have wet traction. if you do any kind of autox or lapping, you will be much happier with these than the a/s
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...GS-D3


----------



## Buzzsaw (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (skodadog)*

I have been running them for about 2 months now. I am very pleased with them. I have run them in cold temps, 3" of snow, ice, slush, dry and wet conditions. They have handled well in all of them. We had 3" of snow last week and I had no problems what so ever. My driveway is paved and has a fairly steep angle to it and they gripped with no problem. No all season with be great in snow but as long as you use caution they will work well.


_Modified by Buzzsaw at 5:00 PM 2-3-2008_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (Buzzsaw)*

I don't have the F1-AS, but a friend of mine bought them for his GLI before he drove cross-country from San Diego to Brooklyn. I asked him his opinion on them and he wouldn't shut up about them








He went through every type of weather on his journey, from blazing heat to snow to rain, etc etc. Nothing but good things to say.
Personally, as a former owner of a set of F1 GS-D3's (which I adored), I would think that the new F1-AS is an excellent choice in the UHP-AS category.


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

Thank you for all the replies. I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy the F1 A/S's on Monday.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (jimb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimb* »_
...so I need a set of tires that will just keep me out of the ditches when snow is present. We do get some nasty thunderstorms that dump a lot of rain, so wet traction is important.
I have looked the reviews of both tires and have considered the Bridgestones, but I have never had a great experience with various sets of Bridgestone tires I've owned over the years. The Goodyear F1 All Season Tires have gotten good initial reviews (as do most new tires), but I have wondered how well they hold up after 5, 10 or 15K miles.
I am looking to buy in the next few days. Do you know when you will be finished with your test? I would like to know how well these tires compare. If possible, could you IM me the preliminary test results? Thank you.

go with the Potenza 960...I have had mine for about 20k miles and still have half of the tread life left on them....amazing tire in the rain...and really quite impressive in the snow....dry traction/cornering is everything you'd expect from a well-refined Potenza Pole Position tire...and all of this with a smooth quiet ride
if you go with the F1's, you will be disappointed...initial handling, etc will be very good...but your tires will not last long....actually, TireRack just did a test between UHP all-seasons and the extreme treadwear was a complaint from the test drivers....you may want to read that test
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...id=87 




_Modified by pturner67 at 6:27 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (pturner67)*

Thank you for your comments. I had read that test before, but I thought that the extreme wear comment was in response to the track testing. The F1 has a treadwear rating of 420 and the 960 has a rating of 400. On the other hand, the 960 has a 40K mile tread life warranty (prorated I'm sure) and the F1 has none (not unusual for a performance tire).
I used to work in the tire industry and am familiar with how the tread wear rating numbers are actually calculated. This is why I am interested in feedback, because some times there is a disconnect between real world wear rate and treadwear rating.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (jimb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimb* »_because some times there is a disconnect between real world wear rate and treadwear rating. 

this is the exact reason I moved away from Goodyear tires...solid performance but terrible treadwear


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (jimb)*


_Quote »_Ttreadwear rating of 420 and the 960 has a rating of 400.

UTQG wear index is only compairable within the same brand.
Alex


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_
UTQG wear index is only comparable within the same brand.
Alex

I knew that, and bought the F1's anyway. I figure if the F1's last a year, I won't buy them again. If they last longer, good for me. 
With regards to UTQG, Tirerack has a good explanation on their website.


_Modified by jimb at 12:49 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (jimb)*

Alex,
I received the tires and they are on my car. I cannot say anything about performance of the tires since they are brand new, but the tread pattern does look great. Give me a year or so, and I will let people know about what I really think about these tires. 
Jim


----------



## andoturbodub (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (jimb)*

I have a 2001 jetta 1.8t I work at sullivan tire and have been doing tires for a couple years now and just put on 225/45zr18 gy eagle f1 all seasons on my car and they are the best tire rain sleet snow dry condition tire on the market today they maybe a little pricy but worth it for sure. def the way to go for an all season tire.


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (jimb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimb* »_Alex,
I received the tires and they are on my car. I cannot say anything about performance of the tires since they are brand new, but the tread pattern does look great. Give me a year or so, and I will let people know about what I really think about these tires. 
Jim

It's been a year and 15,000 miles, and all I can say is that I should have taken Alex's advice and bought the Bridgestones. These tires were outstanding, until I had them rotated after 10,000 miles (VW's interval, GY specifies 5K). 
The tire noise was so loud that I thought I had a bad bearing or a brake pad was dragging. Rotating the tires back to their original positions caused the noise to disappear, so I know it was the tires. I put the tires back in the noisy position to equalize the wear, thinking that the tires would wear into their new positions and the noise would go away. Not only has the noise not gone away, it has gotten considerably worse. There is a grinding type noise at around 20 mph and at highway speeds the tires are just unbearably loud. (btw, I have had the car alignment checked twice and it was fine)
I have read other reviews on Tirerack, and others have had the same experience as me. Even though they drive cars other than GTI's, they describe the same noises at the same speeds. 
I am not made of money, so I am waiting for the tires to wear out before I replace them. I'm not sure what tires I'll buy next time, but I know it won't be GY F1 A/S.
As always, YMMV. 



_Modified by jimb at 7:49 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## champ1 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season - Anybody using them? (jimb)*

FWIW, I just got a full refund on these tires at 20K miles. I complained to GY customer service - they referred me to a GY retailer who roadtested and inspected the tires. The noise was unbearable.


----------

